# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  درخواست اسلایدشو کاملا ساده و بدون امکانات (فقط تغییر عکس بصورت خودکار)

## maktab

سلام
من نیاز به کد جاوا اسکریپتی دارم که چندتاعکس را بصورت حلقه وار عوض کنه. به همراه افکت ساده.
نیاز به اسلایدشو های حرفه ای که همه جا هست ندارم. (به دلیل حجم آنها).
در صورت امکان بدون استفاده از کتابخانه jquery باشه یا فقط از آن استفاده بشه. چون برای اسلایدشوها حداقلش دو سه تا فایل js باید استفاده بشه که برای فقط تغییر عکس به صرفه نیست.

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

سلام
میتونید از اسلاید شوهای pure-css استفاده کنید!
اونا دقیقا همین کارو میکنن!!! نیاز به اوا اسکریپت هم ندارن!

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

نمونه : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D8%AF%D8%B1css

----------


## maktab

> سلام
> میتونید از اسلاید شوهای pure-css استفاده کنید!
> اونا دقیقا همین کارو میکنن!!! نیاز به اوا اسکریپت هم ندارن!


خب در این صورت برای IE جواب میده؟ اگر جواب میده یه نمونه کد بذارید.
ممنون

----------


## mehrtash3000

http://dev7studios.com/nivo-slider/
یه سری به اینجا بزن
این پلاگین ها حسنشون اینه که روی همه مرورگر ها کار میکنند

----------


## refugee

من فکر میکنم استفاده از اسلایدر جاوا ( جی کوئری ) بهتر از سی اس اس باشه , درسته سی اس اس قدرت این کارو داره و سریع تره کد نویسی  و سبکتر اما یه بدی داره , اونم اینه که تو مرورگر های قدیمی مخصوصا IE کار نمیکنه سی اس اس 3

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

> من فکر میکنم استفاده از اسلایدر جاوا ( جی کوئری ) بهتر از سی اس اس باشه , درسته سی اس اس قدرت این کارو داره و سریع تره کد نویسی  و سبکتر اما یه بدی داره , اونم اینه که تو مرورگر های قدیمی مخصوصا IE کار نمیکنه سی اس اس 3


 ب نظر من برعکس! :D
شما فرض کن اجازه اجرای جاوا اسکریپت تو مرورگر داده نشده باشه! اون موقع چی میشه؟
1 جورایی 100 درصد نمیشه گفت کدوم کار میده!
من با توجه با آمار سایتایی ک دارم میگم css بهتره!

----------


## refugee

> ب نظر من برعکس! :D
> شما فرض کن اجازه اجرای جاوا اسکریپت تو مرورگر داده نشده باشه! اون موقع چی میشه؟
> 1 جورایی 100 درصد نمیشه گفت کدوم کار میده!
> من با توجه با آمار سایتایی ک دارم میگم css بهتره!



ساپورت نکردن مرورگر های قدیمی نظیر IE6 چی میشه ؟
پس در این صورت جاوا بهتره

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

گفتم ک! ساپورت نکردنو میتونید با پیوست کردن فایل PIE حل کنید! فک کنم با اضافه کردن اون تا IE 6 مشکلی پیش نیاد!
IE کمتر از 6 هم دیگه فک نکنم وجود خارجی داشته باشه!!!  :متفکر:

----------


## Variable

یک اسلاید شو ساده برای خودتون بسازید اینجا

----------

